# Leave for Wedding



## Habs (27 Feb 2013)

I have searched for this before but didn't find any definite answers. And the search function seems to be down at the moment.

I want to put my CT in to the Regs and do BMQ as soon as possible. The earliest I could do it would be near the end of June, start of July. However, I have a siblings' wedding to attend near the end of September... so even if I started Reg BMQ at the end of June, I wouldn't be done until a week or two into October, seeing as how BMQ is 3.5 months.

Just wondering if I could take x amount of days from training to go to the wedding. I'm betting the answer is no. So, in the case, I'll have to wait until after the wedding to even think about attending training, eh? I don't really want to put my life on hold for one event but if that's what it takes...  ???


----------



## MikeL (27 Feb 2013)

If the wedding was on a weekend where no training is planned, maybe.

But if it is during the week(Mon-Fri),  you would be missing training so I don't see them approving it.


If you are a Reservist and meet a set criteria you won't have to redo BMQ.  If you put in a CT now, that doesn't mean you will be Reg Force by the summer.


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Feb 2013)

Habs said:
			
		

> I have searched for this before but didn't find any definite answers. And the search function seems to be down at the moment.
> 
> I want to put my CT in to the Regs and do BMQ as soon as possible. The earliest I could do it would be near the end of June, start of July. However, I have a siblings' wedding to attend near the end of September... so even if I started Reg BMQ at the end of June, I wouldn't be done until a week or two into October, seeing as how BMQ is 3.5 months.
> 
> Just wondering if I could take x amount of days from training to go to the wedding. I'm betting the answer is no. So, in the case, I'll have to wait until after the wedding to even think about attending training, eh? I don't really want to put my life on hold for one event but if that's what it takes...  ???



Sorry wait, you're putting joining the regular force and getting a career on hold so you can attend a wedding?
 :


----------



## Habs (27 Feb 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Sorry wait, you're putting joining the regular force and getting a career on hold so you can attend a wedding?
> :



No, I haven't made any decision yet, hence my question.

It's not really an easy choice, yes I want to get into the Reg Force ASAP but it's my sister's wedding and (hopefully   ) it only happens once.


----------



## JorgSlice (27 Feb 2013)

It may come down to this:

Attend your sister's wedding

OR

Accept transfer and being training.

If you decide to instead attend your sister's wedding, you could potentially be setting yourself back years.

However, as I'm sure others will tell you, a CT takes eons to process.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (27 Feb 2013)

You havent started the process, dont know when you will be transferred nor do you know when BMQ is or if you will have to redo it..I dont know why you are worrying about this.


----------



## jwtg (28 Feb 2013)

Habs said:
			
		

> I want to put my CT in to the Regs and do BMQ as soon as possible. The earliest I could do it would be near the end of June, start of July. However, I have a siblings' wedding to attend near the end of September... so even if I started Reg BMQ at the end of June, I wouldn't be done until a week or two into October, seeing as how BMQ is 3.5 months.
> 
> Just wondering if I could take x amount of days from training to go to the wedding. I'm betting the answer is no. So, in the case, I'll have to wait until after the wedding to even think about attending training, eh? I don't really want to put my life on hold for one event but if that's what it takes...  ???


I assume the wedding will be on a weekend?

After your indoctrination period, and as long as you and/or your platoon don't screw up too badly, you will typically get weekends off.  Some people have to stay behind for duties (course senior/fire picket) but you stand a good chance of avoiding these hurdles if you arrive at CFLRS with a memo (properly written and formatted) requesting the time off for the wedding as well as detailing your plan for getting to/from the wedding.  You have to remember that this decision will be made by your staff, but your staff will be human and not stupid.  I know of a few people who went home during BMQ/BMOQ, some even flying to distant cities, for weddings or other family obligations.  The biggest thing is you have to hope that the wedding doesn't coincide with training, because there is virtually no chance you will be permitted to miss training.  There's also a chance you may be confined to barracks in order to rest if you're coming back from the field, in which case you couldn't leave without special authorization from your staff.

So, in short: there is a chance you could leave to go to the wedding if you could arrange to get there and back on the weekend without missing training, and you stand the greatest chance of securing leave if you arrive with a memo in hand; however, the decision will be made by your staff and there are several factors which could cause you to be denied permission, so nobody here can tell you what _will_ happen, only what _might_ happen.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Feb 2013)

Habs said:
			
		

> It's not really an easy choice, yes I want to get into the Reg Force ASAP but it's my sister's wedding and (hopefully   ) it only happens once.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Sunnyns (28 Feb 2013)

My husband was waiting for course and on PAT in the early 90s.  His section got in trouble and he missed our rehearsal dinner.....  

aaaaaaand lots of other things over the years.

Think about it, like others have said.  You could set yourself back years by not starting the process now.  I'm sure your sister would understand if you could not get time off.

Its a career your looking at starting, damn good pay, bennefits, work experience and a chance to do something not a lot of people do.

My youngest is in basic now and yes there is things he is missing from not being home with his family, but this is his future and we support him.  Your sisters wedding is part of her future and you need to work on yours.


----------



## RubberTree (28 Feb 2013)

I was in a similar situation a while ago with a sibling's wedding (I was best man) during basic. I got the weekend to attend but needed and asked for a 5 hour extension to make it back from Toronto to St Jean after the ceremony. My memo came back and said "This will be the first of many things you will miss." So...I didn't make the wedding. It sucked...I was pretty angry....but life goes on.
Best of luck


----------



## Habs (1 Mar 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help.

With my qualifications right now, I would have to do Reg Force BMQ. However, judging from the other soldiers at my unit doing CT's, and reading on this site, CT's take a very long time. I am hoping to CT over to Infantry so I can only assume that would make the wait much more longer.

I can't see my CT getting processed in 3 1/2 months, so looks like I'll be doing some more PRes courses in the summer and go from there, "skipping" over Reg Force BMQ if/when I do CT over.

Thanks again guys, looks like I won't be missing the wedding after all.


----------

